# Will we ever have a new Chopin's piece?



## 8opus (Jul 17, 2021)

Hi guys!

I remember reading that while many unpublished Chopin's work burned in a house fire, some works are kept in private collections.

Do you guys think we will ever see new pieces he wrote? And did some major pianists got the opportunity to play them??


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Misce... d,_unavailable,_doubtful_and_spurious_works





^this is designated as "spurious" in the wikipedia page, but to my knowledge it is now generally accepted that Charles Mayer (a Prussian pianist-composer of the early 19th century) wrote it.

Btw, if you like Chopin, take a look at Charles Mayer, who sounds like a cross between Mendelssohn and Chopin


----------



## 8opus (Jul 17, 2021)

Oh that is extremely interesting. Thank you! I had 0 knowledge of this composer. 

It's true that if a new piece were to emerged, it would be difficult to know wether it is authentic or not.
I remember this one monk who finished some of Mozart unfinished works and did a fantastic job. I think it was a Fantasia.

I will give it a listen. Thanks again.


----------

